# od zaražení vycházek



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
kdo mně pomůže s tou větou?

...ale tady se slézali většinou jen veterání blázinců a obvyklé tresty, od zaraření vychazek až po karatelské řeči čpící přepálenou elektrodou...

Děkuju moc...
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Slézat se - hovorové slovo pro "scházet se" (slézá se hmyz)
Obvyklé tresty - to je asi jasné, ne? I když tam může být kulturní problém... Se svěřenci ústavů pro duševně nemocné zde nebylo (a asi ještě pořád není) zacházeno tak, jak by kulturní člověk očekával. Pokud chování pacientů vyžadovalo přílišnou pozornost, byli usměrňováni a disciplinováni různými prostředky.
Zaražení vycházek - zákaz chodit na procházky/zákaz opouštět léčebnu (to první by bylo spíše ve věznici, to druhé se hodí na blázinec, protože někteří svéprávnější pacienti jsou pouštěni na výlety k příbuzným atd.)
Karatelské řeči - riprensioni (kárat - riprendere)
Čpící přepálenou elektrodou - narážka na to, že elektrošoky byly používány jako ukázňovací metoda

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju.
Obvyklé tresty: neznamená trestunishment, penalty? Nerozumím proč "veterání blazinců" (kteří jsou lidi) je tady spojený s "obvyklé tresty".
Jínak je to docela jasné. Jenom se neříká "riprensioni", ale "rimproveri".
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju.
> Obvyklé tresty: neznamená trest punishment, penalty? Nerozumím proč "veterání blazinců" (kteří jsou lidi) je tady spojený s "obvyklé tresty".


Tak to Ti vysvětlím, až mi ukážeš celou větu. 

Děkuji za opravu,

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Celá věta:

Občas houfek u záchodu rozehnala některá ze sester, ale tady se slézali většinou jen veterání blázinců a obvyklé tresty, od zaraření vychazek až po karatelské řeči čpící přepálenou elektrodou, když do tebe sám pan primář sere elektřinu.
Děkuju moc
Laura


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju.
> Obvyklé tresty: neznamená trestunishment, penalty? Nerozumím proč "veterání blazinců" (kteří jsou lidi) je tady spojený s "obvyklé tresty".
> ...


Chápu, to může být matoucí, protože tam je přenesený smysl. To "obvyklé tresty" se zde vztahuje na lidi. Podobně se vězňům často říká podle toho, za co byli odsouzeni (vraždy, podvody...), pacientům podle diagnózy (slepáky, infarkty...), vojákům podle jejich zbraně nebo toho co mají na výložkách apod. Ale je to spíše slang.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Chápu, to může být matoucí, protože tam je přenesený smysl. To "obvyklé tresty" se zde vztahuje na lidi. Podobně se vězňům často říká podle toho, za co byli odsouzeni (vraždy, podvody...), pacientům podle diagnózy (slepáky, infarkty...), vojákům podle jejich zbraně nebo toho co mají na výložkách apod. Ale je to spíše slang.


No dobře, ale co by pak znamenala ta červená část věty? Určitě se nikomu neříká "zaražená vycházka". 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> No dobře, ale co by pak znamenala ta červená část věty? Určitě se nikomu neříká "zaražená vycházka".
> 
> Jana


No zrovna "zaražené vycházky" se v tomto smyslu používá na vojně (možná používalo, když už máme tu profesionální armádu ). Ale tady to už opravdu takový smysl nedává. Podle mne je to červené jen vymezení těch trestů, tj. tím už lidé míněni nejsou.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> No zrovna "zaražené vycházky" se v tomto smyslu používá na vojně (možná používalo, když už máme tu profesionální armádu ).


Aha, v této oblasti jsem naprosto nekompetentní. 


> Ale tady to už opravdu takový smysl nedává. Podle mne je to červené jen vymezení těch trestů, tj. tím už lidé míněni nejsou.


A jak tu nelogickou větu vysvětlíme Lauře? 

Jana


----------



## werrr

"...veteráni blázinců a obvyklé tresty, od zaražení vycházek až po karatelské řeči..."
~
"...veteráni blázinců a pacienti (_nebo_ *chovanci*_, já nevím, o co tam přesně jde_) s obvyklými tresty, od zaražení vycházek až po karatelské řeči..."

Moc se mně ta formulace "... s tresty" nelíbí, ale pořád lepší než "potrestaní tresty" .


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> "...veteráni blázinců a obvyklé tresty, od zaražení vycházek až po karatelské řeči..."
> ~
> "...veteráni blázinců a pacienti (_nebo_ *chovanci*_, já nevím, o co tam přesně jde_) s obvyklými tresty, od zaražení vycházek až po karatelské řeči..."
> 
> Moc se mně ta formulace "... s tresty" nelíbí, ale pořád lepší než "potrestaní tresty" .


Ano, asi to tak bude. Nesedí mi tam hlavně ty karatelské řeči...

Jana


----------



## werrr

Hm, to je horší. Sám nevím, jestli si je jen pozvali "na kobereček" a vyhrožovali jim, nebo je přímo trestali elektrošoky.


----------



## parolearruffate

No, děkuju, ale ty karatelské řeči, to nejsou tresty. To jsou ty samý pacienti, kteří dělají ty karatelské řeči, ne? Bohužel se nějak té větě nedokážu rozumět.
Ale děkuju.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> No, děkuju, ale ty karatelské řeči, to nejsou tresty. To jsou ty samý pacienti, kteří dělají ty karatelské řeči, ne? Bohužel se nějak té větě nedokážu rozumět.
> Ale děkuju.


Pochybuji, že pacienti vedou karatelské řeči. Možná taky, ale jejich řeči by nesmrděly čpící elektrodou. To je podle mě jasný odkaz na tresty, které jim byly ukládány za neposlušnost.

Jana


----------

